# Another happy result



## Shark (Aug 22, 2018)

I Don't know which I like best the clean powders or the buttons. I hope to have this one xrf shot by Friday afternoon. I never seem to tire of this. It is just something that intrigues me.

The button is untouched, straight from the melting dish. It only left a faint outine of purple along the top of a new dish.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks good brother!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 22, 2018)

Very nice Shark!

Dave


----------



## denim (Aug 22, 2018)

Looking good Shark! I especially like that powder in the nice new crucible.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 22, 2018)

Nice!!!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Aug 23, 2018)

B-E-A-UTIFUL!!


----------



## Geo (Aug 25, 2018)

I like it. Very distinctive. Good work Jeff.


----------

